# Demande d'avis sur Buzztouch



## LaurentR (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Stack Social propose dans son bundle une formation à Buzztouch ( http://www.buzztouch.com/ ) Autant ça m'amuserait beaucoup de concevoir une application pour mon iPhone, autant je me méfie des sites qui vous disent que vous pourrez le faire sans expérience préalable, sans besoin de savoir programmer et en un temps record. J'aimerai donc bien avoir l'avis de développeurs inscrits sur le forum.

Merci


----------

